# Getrag 360



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

I`ve heard more bad than good about this 360 Getrag manual and it`s hard to get the real skinny on it. At this point the main question is----,what is the best and most recommended gear oil for that application? The Mopar chat had nothing exept a lot of info on the automatics. Mine has 160K & I`ve always favored it ,like you would a bad knee. I`m runnin a Cummins of course and I use it year round for Lanscape maintenance.The reason I`ve "favored " it because shortly after buying it a fella that pulled commercial with his told me his top gear went out. He also informed me that he pulls 22,000 lbs. interstate. It`s a late 90 early 91 4x4. I intend to change the gear lube in preparation for the plowing season. It don`t shift bad or anything its just that Im a little leary after some of the retoric.


----------

